
Passive Cooling: XFX RX 460 Heatsink Edition vs. Palit GTX 1050 Ti KalmX - benologist
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/passive-cooling-geforce-radeon-test,4960.html
======
kozak
I recently got a graphic card that stops its fans when not needed. Now I
effectively have a passively cooled card that can instantly convert itself
into an actively cooled one.

